# Working on an EEA Family Permit



## travellingwu (May 5, 2013)

Hello all,

This forum is AMAZING.

Anyway, I have a question which I would appreciate any feedback on!

I am living in Singapore and married to an EU national living in London. I have applied for the EEA Family Permit and am planning to move to London in 2 months!! (finally!!)

I understand that when I get to London, I need to apply for a UK Resident Permit and this is where my questions begin:

1) Is the application for the UK Resident Permit just as tedious (show bank statements etc. all over again)? My husband has his UK Residence Card - will it make our life a little easier?
(Side comment: Why is there a need to apply for second visa?! Seems very inefficient of the UK Govt..)

2) I understand it is ok to work with just the EEA Family Permit, but some companies may be unwilling to hire you as it only has 6 months validity...
a) Do any of you know if you have found companies to be unwilling to employ someone on a FP?
b) How do you prove that you have a FP when your passport is somewhere in Liverpool being processed for a Residence card?

3) Any ideas if they might return your passport sooner because a company's HR requests for it? I'm working in consulting and I'm concerned that inability to travel may be a deal breaker when I'm looking for work in the first 6 months..


Thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travellingwu said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This forum is AMAZING.
> 
> ...


It's nothing compared to applying for spouse visa under UK immigration law. There is no financial condition, and you only need to show he is exercising treaty rights. You apply for residence *card *on EEA2. Your husband has residence *certificate*. Enclosing his certificate may help your application.
The need to apply for residence card is mandated by EU. UK is powerless to do anything about.



> 2) I understand it is ok to work with just the EEA Family Permit, but some companies may be unwilling to hire you as it only has 6 months validity...


Yes and yes. Hope they will take you on and expect to be shown residence card when you get it.



> a) Do any of you know if you have found companies to be unwilling to employ someone on a FP?


I'm sure there are, because many people have found jobs with family permit. I suggest you print out the relevant parts of the law and show to potential employers if they show reluctance, or ask them to contact employers' helpline.



> b) How do you prove that you have a FP when your passport is somewhere in Liverpool being processed for a Residence card?


You should get a certificate of application, which hopefully states your right to work.



> 3) Any ideas if they might return your passport sooner because a company's HR requests for it? I'm working in consulting and I'm concerned that inability to travel may be a deal breaker when I'm looking for work in the first 6 months.


You can ask for your passport back if you need it. Your application stays in the queue.


----------



## travellingwu (May 5, 2013)

Thank you so much Joppa!

I know, when I found out that the EEA Family Permit was free and that the processing time in my home country is less than a month, I really couldn't believe it. I guess when it comes to visa applications, one always needs to focus on the good stuff!

Anyway, if you don't mind.. I just had a couple more questions..

1) It says on the website that
"if you leave the UK, you will usually need to obtain an EEA family permit before returning here, in order to guarantee readmission as the family member of a qualified EEA national; and"

- I am flying into London and then going to Germany for a wedding, and then hopefully go to France for some sea/sand/sun before handing my passport in for the residence card (EEA2). It will not be a problem travelling in and out on my EEA family permit before it expires in the first month that I'm in the UK right?

2) Since I want to travel a little bit, I will probably only apply for my Residence Card about 2 months after my EEA FP has been issued. Since the FP is only valid for another 4 months after that and the application process for the Residence Card might take 5-6 months, UK Customs will not begrudge me for overstaying my FP since my passport is with them right?

3) You mentioned that the Residence Card does not have financial control? So just to clarify - as long as I can prove my marriage is real and that my husband is exercising his EEA treaty rights, I probably should not be worried about my RC application at all..



Thank you!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

travellingwu said:


> Thank you so much Joppa!
> 
> I know, when I found out that the EEA Family Permit was free and that the processing time in my home country is less than a month, I really couldn't believe it. I guess when it comes to visa applications, one always needs to focus on the good stuff!
> 
> ...


No, as it's multi-entry.



> 2) Since I want to travel a little bit, I will probably only apply for my Residence Card about 2 months after my EEA FP has been issued. Since the FP is only valid for another 4 months after that and the application process for the Residence Card might take 5-6 months, UK Customs will not begrudge me for overstaying my FP since my passport is with them right?


No. And being under EU rules, you are outside UK immigration rules and you aren't breaking any laws staying in UK beyond the expiry of your family permit. 



> 3) You mentioned that the Residence Card does not have financial control? So just to clarify - as long as I can prove my marriage is real and that my husband is exercising his EEA treaty rights, I probably should not be worried about my RC application at all.


They do look out for sham marriages, so make sure your relationship is solid and well evidenced. Any kind of exercising treaty rights suffices, even part-time work. Just include one pay slip and one bank statement as evidence.


----------



## travellingwu (May 5, 2013)

Many many many thanks!!


----------



## Coalholipops (Mar 5, 2012)

travellingwu said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This forum is AMAZING.
> 
> ...


All the best in your relocation. Exciting times ahead .


----------



## travellingwu (May 5, 2013)

Coalholipops said:


> All the best in your relocation. Exciting times ahead .


Thanks!!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------

